# Boulder



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Whats the best roadbike shop in Boulder?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dank said:


> Whats the best roadbike shop in Boulder?


depends...

on your budget
what you mean by roadbike (ie tri, or road race or recreational). 
who it's for...(ie kids, adults)
whether you are looking at a complete bike and want tons of inventory on hand to inspect or whether you will be getting a frameset and building it up. 

Totally generalizing here but I'll give it a shot...


If money is no object Vecchios is as good as it gets. Great mechanics and access to some sweet high end bikes. Not as good for the rider first starting out as it's mostly all high end and not a ton of stock on hand to test ride anything. University Bikes is probably the best "all around" shop. Tons of inventory on hand from adult to kids to cruisers to high end race bikes. Full Cycle used to just specialize in mountain bikes, but their new Pearl St. shop has some pretty sweet road bikes and they also offer some great service. Not sure about Pro Peloton anymore though I think they are way into the tri/multisport crowd now. Same with Sports Garage though they also have some pretty nice brands. Excel is also OK and a great place to get parts and such, but not really a LBS...more of a showroom for their catalog sales. About the only shops I've had a bad experience with are Bicycle Village and Performance...they never seem to have much in the way of parts on hand and you usually get stuck with some salesperson who doesn't really know much. 

My 2c...I've bought bikes/parts from all the places mentioned at one time or another--others may disagree.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> depends...
> 
> on your budget
> what you mean by roadbike (ie tri, or road race or recreational).
> ...


I pretty much agree. Vecchios has the best service, period. There's only one other shop I like more, but it's not in Boulder.

Boulder Cycle Sport is pretty good as well.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I pretty much agree. Vecchios has the best service, period. There's only one other shop I like more, but it's not in Boulder.
> 
> Boulder Cycle Sport is pretty good as well.


Forgot about Boulder Cycle Sport. I think they are also opening up a new branch in S Boulder. There's also a Trek store at the Baseline shopping center, but I have no experience with them.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

I agree with everything written above. As others have mentioned, it depends on what you are looking for. 

Within the city limits I'd add University Bikes, and Full Cycle (Pearl Street location), Boulder Cycle Sport does a great job and supports cyclocross. Colorado Multisport is a good for the Tri set. 

Out towards Louisville, I'd recommend Louisville Cyclery. Good shop, very personalized and the owner, Scott, helped Lennard Zinn write his maintenance books.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PDex said:


> I agree with everything written above. As others have mentioned, it depends on what you are looking for.
> 
> Within the city limits I'd add University Bikes, and Full Cycle (Pearl Street location), Boulder Cycle Sport does a great job and supports cyclocross. Colorado Multisport is a good for the Tri set.
> 
> Out towards Louisville, I'd recommend Louisville Cyclery. Good shop, very personalized and the owner, Scott, helped Lennard Zinn write his maintenance books.


+1 on Louisville Cyclery...I got my first decent road bike there many years ago. 

//anyone remember Tjeanloz who used to post here? I believe he used to work there.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Dank said:


> Whats the best roadbike shop in Boulder?


Excel Sports has reasonable prices for turning a limited selection of frames into assembled bikes plus huge variety in components. I spent less on my bike there with a perfect fit, my choice in gearing/saddle/bars/tape, and hand built wheels than I would have something off-the rack at University Bicycles.

Vechio's is the place to get Campagnolo small parts.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> +1 on Louisville Cyclery...I got my first decent road bike there many years ago.
> 
> //anyone remember Tjeanloz who used to post here? I believe he used to work there.


I've always been turned off by Louisville Cyclery because the guys wearing their kits have always really copped an attitude with me on the road.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I've always been turned off by Louisville Cyclery because the guys wearing their kits have always really copped an attitude with me on the road.



I don't know if one can separate the riders from the shop, but the guys who work there are top notch. Lane is a really mellow guy who will help in a heartbeat.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

PDex said:


> I don't know if one can separate the riders from the shop, but the guys who work there are top notch. Lane is a really mellow guy who will help in a heartbeat.


They probably are; it's just an impression I've gotten, fair or not.


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

University Bikes is my favorite.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Vecchios - for top level knowledge and service.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

I lived in Boulder a few years back and still head down there occasionally and hit the shops.

Best service: Vecchios. They fix your bike perfectly and then tell you how they did it.
Best deals: BCS occasional 30% off sales. Get on their mailing list. Also, if you ride/race cross they have a ton of knowledge in this area - can't beat them. 
Best staff: I'd say Sports Garage. Not that the other shops don't have great staff, but these guys/girls are just really cool. Not pretentious at all and very welcoming.


----------

